

Video: Valve's system for creating AI-driven dynamic dialog  - angersock
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/198377/Video_Valves_system_for_creating_AIdriven_dynamic_dialog.php

======
kbenson
I loved this. This is something I could see myself developing (the concept,
not the exact implementation or purpose).

I've a big fan of applying simple concepts judiciously and identifying the
emergent behavior you can use for your benefit (in this case make a DB, design
a way to query it, and determine the simplest selection criteria that works
well enough).

The more advanced optimizations are interesting though. I don't usually work
at the level where I have to (or can?) think about memory and instruction
cache performance, but the partitioning and selecting loading of tools is what
immediately came to mind as he was describing the system.

